# Edge Trip 18 July



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

Headed out to fish the Gulf Power tournament with some friends. Tried a few spots for bait and possibly a cubera snapper. Caught plenty bait but no luck with the snapper. Headed to the spot and manged two nice grouper. 20 and 15 pound. Caught a few nice Mingo so we decided to try for the off shore slam and get a nice King. We managed to only pull in a small keeper. Tried again for a larger grouper but didnt get lucky. We headed in to the weigh in. Barely got there before it closed with only 20 minutes to spare. We finished 1st in the grouper. Over all incredible day with some of the biggest grouper I have seen.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice grouper !


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice gag!!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice, i've been itching to make that run but everyone says its slow biting and the water looks like poo. How was the water and the current out there?


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

Water was ok, not poop....anyway. 
Current was kicking our butt! It was hard to keep bait down because we didn't want to use a pound of lead on each pole at that depth.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great fish, thanks for sharing capt!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrates on the grouper. We were there on the Coal Power. Fun tournament, weather was great, and fishing was pretty good too.


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

Was the Coal Power the sweet everglades with triplets? If so, nice ride and congrats on your slam win!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes that was us. Thank you. We had fun.


----------



## jadams89 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice fish! What size hooks do you use when fishing for grouper like that? We were using 9/0 and 10/0, with 60 lb. leader, and kept getting rocked up and eventually frayed off. I plan on bumping the leader up to 100-125 and was wondering if I should increase the hook size.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice grouper and congrats on the finish!!


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

We use Owner 7ought tournament series. We were actually broken off a couple times ourselves. Mainly because of equipment.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice. When's dinner?
Whyme


----------

